# Suspended tank



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

I have my ten gallon tank on a small book shelf. I recently noticed that there is actually about a 3cm lip on the sides so that the middle of the tank is not touching the shelf. Is this going to stress the tank and bust it eventually?

help!


----------



## moto-x (May 13, 2004)

good chance it might, i would surgest moveing it. (but with the water presure and weight in a tank that small it might not, myself to be on the safe side would get a bigger tank and build a nice stand.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yeah, move it unless you want 10g of water all over your floor and dead fish everywhere.


----------



## robrefvik (Aug 10, 2003)

I would not worry about it, 10 gallons does not have much weight. it will probably hold.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

a 10g weighs 100lbs, and consider how thin its glass is, just be safe and save yourself the hassle of a cracked tank


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

I was thinking about just getting stuff to put under it to correct this problem, if i stick wood chips or shims or something under it it should be fine, also its hardly permanent I think It'll probably only be like this for another month or two, cause after that I'm moving and getting a 55 gal.


----------



## chewwie419 (Mar 29, 2004)

if it was me i would move it heehee


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I wouldnt chance it. Is it really worth the risk?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Methuzela Posted on May 14 2004, 08:26 PM 
[/QUOTE]I have my ten gallon tank on a small book shelf. I recently noticed that there is actually about a 3cm lip on the sides so that the middle of the tank is not touching the shelf. Is this going to stress the tank and bust it eventually?

help!


> There is a 3cm lip on the sides (2.54cm = 1 inch) the shelf is bowing from the weight of the tank so I would move it asap before the shelf gives away.


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

If you are really worried about it buy a piece of plywood and cut it to the size of your tank or larger if you want and place it under it. It costs little to nothing for a tank that small. Problem solved


----------

